# Richards Wilcox Vise Parts?



## AtomicWood (May 30, 2011)

Hi Guys. This Richards Wilcox vise is in rough shape, but it has sentimental value to me and I'd like to get it working again. 

Pardon me if I get the terminology wrong, but the vise is missing the nut in the back part of the vise, into which the screw engages. The screw is 1" diameter with 4 threads per inch.

Can anyone give me a hint on where I might source that part?

Thanks in advance,
Marc


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*assuming it's an Acme thread*

Try here: http://www.roton.com/Mating_Components.aspx?family=7059857


----------



## AtomicWood (May 30, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Try here: http://www.roton.com/Mating_Components.aspx?family=7059857


Thanks for the reply. After following your link, I also found this source for some 1"-4tpi Acme nuts 

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?catname=powerTrans&item=1-2984-100N

They are pretty cheap at $8.25. I may buy one of those and weld it onto the back plate.

Regards,
Marc


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*welding to cast iron*

Unless you have considerable experience, that may be a mistake. Preheat, welding, post heat cool down etc... material filler...?
How about a mechanical means of attachment, probably like the original? I think you might want to lookinto having a machine shop create a threaded sleeve with a shoulder the will go into the cleaned up hole in the back. Since it is valuable to you, a bit more money invested to make it right will be worth it, rather than take a chance on cracking it.  bill

check this out post no. 6
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/rockwell-15-d-p-15-081-a-26860/#post217849


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just some rambling........if you want to weld it,weld to a small pce of steel(2x3x1/2 or whatever size suits)and then bolt that to the vise.This will allow you to:

1-Replace it easily

2-No cast welding involved

3-Allow for minor adj,to cntr the lead screw

You might also search for that thread pitch in a "coupling".....it'll have a longer bearing surface than a regular nut.Another idea is using two nuts and with a little slight of hand have adj backlash.Good luck,thats a very nice vise!BW


----------

